
Your phone could reveal your radiation exposure after a nuclear disaster - sohkamyung
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/phones-reveal-radiation-exposure-after-nuclear-disaster
======
ohiovr
I heard anecdotally that with those old civil defence gieger counters by the
time the needle started moving you would be recieving a life threatening dose.

